# HOWTO: RabbitMQ Cluster on FreeBSD Containers



## vermaden (Jun 5, 2019)

I would like to share HOWTO about RabbitMQ Cluster on FreeBSD.

*RabbitMQ Cluster on FreeBSD Containers*








						RabbitMQ Cluster on FreeBSD Containers
					

I really like small and simple dedicated solutions that do one thing well and do it really good – maybe its because I like UNIX that much. Good example of such approach is Minio object storag…




					vermaden.wordpress.com
				




#verblog #amqp #cluster #containers #freebsd #go #HA #jails #rabbitmq


----------

